# missing port



## nedry (May 27, 2021)

Hi just tried to compile textproc/yelp-xsl but the system could not find the port on any mirrors.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 27, 2021)

Hello,

hm.. for me this port dont fetch anything, can you post the full error message?


----------



## nedry (May 27, 2021)

Can post more detail however the general message was: "File not found"


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 27, 2021)

After cleaning the distfiles, i was able to test it and it was working.

Maybe there could be an issue on your side?


```
License LGPL21+ accepted by the user
===>  License LGPL21+ accepted by the user
===>   yelp-xsl-3.38.3 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> yelp-xsl-3.38.3.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome3.
=> Attempting to fetch https://download.gnome.org/sources/yelp-xsl/3.38/yelp-xsl-3.38.3.tar.xz
yelp-xsl-3.38.3.tar.xz                                 627 kB 1607 kBps    00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by yelp-xsl-3.38.3 for building
```


----------



## nedry (May 27, 2021)

Ok well that's great if its working now, I tried 3 times before posting my message, will try it again later, thanks for your help


----------

